# Please advise



## Alan1981 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm new with Amazon which one is the easiest way to make money prime prime now flex or fresh please advise. Thank you


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Alan1981 said:


> I'm new with Amazon which one is the easiest way to make money prime prime now flex or fresh please advise. Thank you


Why not just try them all and figure it out for yourself like we all did.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Easiest???? That's not the issue, if you can actually get a block from ANYTHING take it. And feel very lucky.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Flooded with drivers now. When rideshare comes back you'll be able to get blocks a hell of a lot easier.


----------

